# [APP][2.1+] Total Password Security v1.1 [02-18-12][Free]



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

Introducing: 
*Total Password Security*


















Total Password Security is designed with security in mind. It is a secure password generator and password strength checker. Coupled with comprehensive safety tips, this app makes for one powerhouse of a security app. Simple and straightforward, no strings attached.

Need to make a more secure WiFi password? Total Password Security has got you covered. Did someone get access to your accounts because of a weak password? Total Password Security has got you covered. Don't take a chance, be secure.

*Note: *The permissions are required to display ads. All password generation and computation is done locally on your phone, and your phone only.
























This is the first app I wrote for Android and thought I would share it with the Rootz Community! It's not that complicated or anything, but it definitely has its uses!



> Changelog:
> v 1.1 [02-18-12]
> - Updated look for Honeycomb and Ice Cream Sandwich devices!
> - Increased the password generation character limit to 128!
> ...


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

Bump for new update for Honeycomb and ICS devices! Enjoy!


----------

